# Will deers eat a banana?



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

does deers ever eat bananas??


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know about deer, but...

When I lived in Cleveland, I would throw whole rotten bananas into my garden (actually any that no longer had a hint of green to them). There were two squirrels in the neighborhood that would come around and eat those bananas. It was pretty cool, as they would sit on top of my chain link fence, hold the banana with their front legs, balancing it on the top of the fence, and start munching away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Haha this post was just a joke, but that is pretty cool.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

traphunter said:


> Haha this post was just a joke


I hear ya  


Bout ready to make one myself


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Do deer eat plumbs?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

how about kiwi?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I planted a small grove of bacon trees in my back field about 5 years ago and when the slices start dropping mid-fall you can't run the deer off them.:!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dang randy hook a brother up, I like bacon!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Do deer eat cherries?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

How about spongecake?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

honeydew melon?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Alright guys enough is enough! Everyone knows deer eat hostess cookies!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Dang randy hook a brother up, I like bacon!


The seedlings are sold by the pound, I'll pm you with the website. Are you taking me out night fishing next week, I'll be in Cleveland Tues and Weds night.

I heard you can find deer under acorn trees but I usually hunt around the oaks.


----------

